# Some real good shore fishing in April on the West Coast of FL.



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

April is a good time to catch beach flounder and beach trout on the beaches in Venice and Englewood FL.Click image for larger version. Just to let you know, pretty good fishing from shore right now.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

very nice, thanks for the pics...


----------

